# Mercury UPS sucks



## ambandla (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi There,

Couple of weeks ago I asked help to select a UPS. I was adviced to buy APC UPS. But after going to the store I bought Mercury UPS as it was some 600 rupees lower than APC's. Till then I used a local made UPS so I thought mercury UPS will just work fine as it's not complex engineering.

2nd month. The UPS is not switching to battery in case of power loss. This is due to faulty circuit.

Damn that Kobian. Damn mercury. They can't even make proper UPS and they manufacture notebooks. I will never ever buy a mercury product. This will be my first and last mercury product. Neither will I let my friends buy any mercury product.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 17, 2007)

In Kolkata we call people like you - "Gyan Papi" - the guy who knows everything but still do the worst. 
Regarding UPS - only choice should be APC  - I don't rely on anybody els


----------



## ambandla (Apr 17, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> In Kolkata we call people like you - "Gyan Papi" - the guy who knows everything but still do the worst.
> Regarding UPS - only choice should be APC  - I don't rely on anybody els



Yeah man. You are right. I should not have taken this UPS. I never liked any mercury product. Still doesn't understand why I took this.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 17, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Hi There,
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I asked help to select a UPS. I was adviced to buy APC UPS. But after going to the store I bought Mercury UPS as it was some 600 rupees lower than APC's.



He he... the same reason why I bought an Intex UPS!! And yes, Intex sucks  too. It gives backup according to his mood. I guess I'm a "Gyan papi" too.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

geez...i was goin to go for mercury only this week....


----------



## dreams (Apr 26, 2007)

guys wat abt microtek..the shop owner tels it givs 30 min backup and cost very less !!!!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 26, 2007)

i am using apc from last 5 years (white colour) so  far i have replace battery just once i.e 3 months back


----------



## ambandla (Apr 26, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> guys wat abt microtek..the shop owner tels it givs 30 min backup and cost very less !!!!



That's exactly what I was told for mercury UPS. Don't listen to them. I was told that:

1) 30 minute backup
2) 600 VA Costs less than 500VA APC UPS
3) onsite 3 year warranty
4) rock solid performance

Just get APC


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

^^ My APC died few months back after working for 5 years (Even now I dont think its dead, it just needs a new soul, a new battery). I now run my PC without an UPS . I know this is the height of crazyness but Let it be.
Even I an being a "Gyan Papi"


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 27, 2007)

My friend has got a mercury UPS. It sucks. The battery doesn't supprt even 2 minutes... Sometimes it switches of automatically.

I am been using  Wipro Emerge UPS since last 2 years. No problem to battery. Still giving  20-30 minutes of backup with 17" monitor....


----------



## shantanu (Apr 27, 2007)

APC is the best... mercury reallly sucks.. and hey MICROTEK is again a excellent product...

best: APC, NUMERIC and MICROTEK.. I have used all of them and they are excellent..


----------



## ambandla (Apr 27, 2007)

I have called Mercury support hotline couple of times and the phone keeps on ringing. NO one is lifting the phone, No voice mail support for this line. God. Not just Mercury UPS. the company itself sucks.


----------



## dreams (Apr 27, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I was told for mercury UPS. Don't listen to them. I was told that:
> 
> 1) 30 minute backup
> 2) 600 VA Costs less than 500VA APC UPS
> ...


Thnx m8..

now i hv a wipro emerge ups which died..no battery backup..a fluctuation occurs and the ups gets off..is thr any way i culd change the battery alone ?? If so whr i can get it..me livin in chennai.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 27, 2007)

^^Wipro died? How come? Mine is working fine since last 2 years.


----------



## dreams (Apr 27, 2007)

my wipro is in his 4th yr..jus few months bac died..


----------



## janitha (Apr 27, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> Thnx m8..
> 
> now i hv a wipro emerge ups which died..no battery backup..a fluctuation occurs and the ups gets off..is thr any way i culd change the battery alone ?? If so whr i can get it..me livin in chennai.



Almost all UPSs have 7 or 7.5 AH 12V SMF (sealed maintenance free) battery. Heavy duty ones may have two of them. Even well known brands like Exide, Amco etc. costs only little above Rs.500/-. And it is usually very easy to replace it. Remember to give it a full charge before the first use.

I think the form factor of the battery used in APC is different, but not sure.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 28, 2007)

Actually, UPSes are the most unreliable. I have seen Intex UPSes run for 3 years, Microtek for 5 yrs and even APC going down after 1.5 yrs. But generally APC is the best. Ultimately it depends on your luck.


----------

